# Thanks For Having Me!



## ValidUser123 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hola Snowboarding Forum...

Since 1993 I have been involved in this industry.

I have worked for Perry (Limited Snowboards), Kennith (Joyride Snowboards) and have been involved in the creation of some other well known brands. I currently run the daily operations of a well know snowboard company.

If I can help you in any way, answer any questions, provide some direction... please don't hesitate to ask!

And... I won't push my brand. Its better that on this forum that we all agree that it doesn't exist.

Cheers!!!!

D>


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Val,

Idk if ur Velmer or Valerie...but como estas?

So yes you can help me/us. Its a combination of bring back lively traditional camber with various degrees of magnetraction...like with full mag and 1/2 mag. I want a board like an old school high end Option Vinson (stiff, snappy and lively) but with some current dampening lay-up and Gnu magnetraction like an old gnu cambered mtx in full and 1/2 mag versions. Imho Options were better made/tech, lay-up and carbon stingers and nearly indestructible (in fact still riding 3 old high end Options circa 2004 in rotation). As for a pow profile/shape...cambered but with slightly softer cambered early rise shovel nose and a stiff cambered pin/taper or split tail. All of this should be easily doable and based on some old school stuff with a few tweaks...going back to basics. Also make some of these boards for women...that are narrower waisted but still in the 158 to 164 range for the badass women folk (and make them a split version). For years, I've talked to the merv folks when they are in town...and they blow me off as some old geezer, which I am and then try to sell me on the c3 being better than traditional camber...which is pure BS. Though I do like and have their old c2btx billygoat and bpro. So there you have it....an Option/Gnu thing. And I gladly volunteer to be a beta tester in the holyland.

Thank you,
wrath


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I second the request for _narrow_ women's boards with a decent length. Mainstream brands stop at lengths where the fun starts and even their shorter sizes are already too wide; a concept I don't understand. 

Take the specs of @wrathfuldeity s old slender Option Trinity 158, put some fancy new tech in it, don't make it pink, and I'll buy it for the next decade. Well... I may even buy it if it's pink.

Why is it impossible to find a camber deck in 158 with <24cm waist nowadays? Why are womens decks so wide nowadays? 

Just as comparison since SO and I ride the same board (Jones Flagship), so one can compare men's and women's version side by side... take average Joe SO with his 28cm feet. He rides a 164 with a waist of 25.4cm. Awesome! Look at that leverage he gets with his average Joe feet on that board. Now take me, average Jane, with 24.5cm feet. I ride the women's version of this board; but my 154 (which is a necessity to get enough edge to work with) has a waist of 24.3cm! Forget about leverage. The waist is already as wide as my feet are long... even if I'd go down to the tiniest size of 144, the waist would still be 23.7; the board would still be way wider than the man's version in comparison to average Joes feet.

I did check whichever mainstream brand... same picture. Even if they market "women specific narrow waist blabla", their women's boards - even the short ones - are _wide_. Why?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Think it might be a cost issue, but if someone really makes a statement and gets it out there in the media while they make a real line for women, more would start making some narrower cores. It really is a problem, and makes more women go for skiing instead. So companies should look at that fact, instead of statistics of who buys what and how many. I've seen a few narrow models pop up over the years, but I guess it's so rare that noone buys them, and they get discarded.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Might as well just say what brand. Several brands are active on here, Never Summer and Union probably being the two primary ones. Others pop in occasionally.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

What are the chances that your company or any other ones make a short fat twin but in a not so short size? Like a 160 that would float like a 167+, i am guessing its just way to small of a market to do it but is anyone even thinking of doing that?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin said:


> What are the chances that your company or any other ones make a short fat twin but in a not so short size? Like a 160 that would float like a 167+, i am guessing its just way to small of a market to do it but is anyone even thinking of doing that?


Look at the Flow Stout.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Look at the Flow Stout.



Yeah, i saw that board, im still in a twin phase for a few more years i think. 

Also, I am really struggling to find Flow stuff in canada right now. Its always a struggle to find the right sized stuff for me and flow has a couple boards i would like to try. Do you think they are still shipping stuff out or are late producing since they were purchased?


----------

